# The Feral Kittens Update



## Mikayla

Well, a lot has happened with the kittens. Winnie, the smallest of the kittens who never really grew , developed constant diarrhea and stopped eating. The vet did a full blood workup but didn't see anything except the white blood cell count wasn't showing at all. He dewormed her and gave me some probiotics and RX kitten food. She died in my arms that night, the second kitten to pass.

I got Edwin Nash, the little one that I gave back to his mum after his sibling died, back in the house and my daughter and her boyfriend have adopted him and the little black kitty, now named Maisie Pearl.

Sunshine took off with her 2 remaining kittens and I only see her without them in the daytime when she comes to eat without them. I'm sure she brings them at night. My neighbour across the street knew I was looking for the kittens and called to tell me that she had the babies locked in her shed. I proceeded to trap Sunshine but when I went to get the kittens they were gone, probably through a small hole in the back of the shed. I searched for them all night but finally had to let Sunshine back out as there are a few predators around and the traffic is very busy in the morning. I wasn't willing to sacrifice the kittens to get her spayed. I hope to get her and the kittens in soon. 

Thank you Sharon for the advice on using Heidi's Boot Camp. The 2 remaining kittens are coming along great and now come for pets and cuddles. They go to the vet tomorrow to be checked and receive their first shots. I've had posters up but so far no interest. I'm so worried about finding them good, safe, indoor homes. I've lost 8 lbs and a lot of sleep and cried a lot of tears since all this started but hearing the purrs of these babies has made it all worth it.


----------



## Mikayla

The Little Boy




The Little Girl


----------



## cat owner again

Wow! You have put out the effort. I hope for good karma coming your way for homes for the kittens.


----------



## Mikayla

Well, the little boy is now a little girl and has gone from Attie short for Atticus to Addie short for Adelaide She and the little torti had a great vet check up and are 2.3 and 1.8lbs. I am so relieved as I felt I had done everything wrong with 2 of them dying while under my care. The vet techs and the receptionist all held them and had them purring and asked me to send pictures to them to help find them homes. I feel like crying I'm so happy they're alright.


----------



## stellar981

Oh my, they are both so pretty!!


----------



## Mikayla

Thanks, I think they are but admit to being a bit biased. The little torti (I'm still trying to name her) is so sweet and Addie looks like a torti from the back and a tabby from the front.


----------



## spirite

Awww, thanks for the update Mikayla! The kittens are just adorable!!! The little tabby/torti is such a fluffball! Now you know that you did a great job with the kittens, and it's great news that Sunshine is taking care of her kittens and still coming by. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you manage to trap them too, but in the meantime, there's a lot for you to be proud of!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mikayla, 
So glad these two are doing so well! They most likely wouldn't have, without your help and care.
It is gut wrenching, to lose the little ones...
But quite often, there's just not much you can do...other than provide some comfort and warmth...
And you've done that!
These little ones are adorable!!
You're doing Great and I know it's just a matter of time before you catch Sunshine and her two kittens!
Hang in there!
Hugs and Prayers for you and babies!
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla

Thank you both so much for your encouragement. Your posts kept me going and are much appreciated. Hugs to you both!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mikayla, 
Sure would love to see some pics of these babies! 
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla

I'm trying to upload some more but my computer skills are decidedly lacking.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mikayla said:


> I'm trying to upload some more but my computer skills are decidedly lacking.


LOL! Don't feel like the Lone Rnger!
I use my SG3 for picture taking and it's so easy to attach a pic from it, to the forum!
I've yet to add my pictures to the PC, so I don't have any albums set up even!
If I can ever get away from work long enough...I might get it figured out!!
Hec, I might even figure out how to send a video!!
Sharon


----------



## spirite

LOL, that's the only acceptable explanation to the lack of additional photos, you know.  

Are you still thinking about a name for the little tortie?


----------



## Mikayla

I like Tilly but one of my daughters has a cat named Matilda and I call her Tildy all the time. Mostly I call this one my litttle Torti Tu which is not really much of a name. Any suggestions? She is a little sweetie but hisses at me a great deal of the time and then lets me pet her.


----------



## spirite

Aw, what's wrong with Torti Tu? It seems to have come naturally.  

I'm sometimes not sure why I bothered naming mine, since I invariably call them everything except their names - sweetie, bunny, munchkin...LOL.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

ACK! I'm doing good! I meant to say "More" pictures of these two!! 
As far as a name goes...usually some idea, will suddenly pop out of nowhere! And Voila! You have a name!


----------



## Mikayla

That's usually the way it works for me. I was trying not to name any of them so I wouldn't get too attached but it's way too late for that.
Right now the 2 of them are attacking each other and yowling. They still haven't figured out that nights are for sleeping.


----------



## Mikayla

Edwin Nash and Maisie Pearl taken by my daughter, their new mum, on her cell. Maisie is the little black kitten who was doing poorly that night.



A bit blurry but shows Addie's colours. Please excuse scoop as I was doing litter when they came out for photo shoot



Torti Tu watching the ball go around


----------



## Jenny bf

Ooh they are cute


----------



## Mikayla

I'm thinking Gretel for the little torti.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OMG! Mikayla, 
They are sooooo cute!
You've done an AWESOME job!
Addie's colors are really neat!
I'll make a vote for Gretel, for Torti Tu! 
Cute name for a very cute little girl!
Sharon


----------



## spirite

Gretel is a great name.  All of them are so adorable!


----------



## Mikayla

Gretel it is!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY! We need a Kitten Christening!!
To celebrate Torti Tu's name change to Gretel!!


----------



## Mikayla

We sure do! Now if I could just stop calling her Torti Tu!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! Maybe she likes Torti Tu!
And it is cute...
Does she respond to it?


----------



## Mikayla

Yes she does. I'm bad. One of my ferals I bonded with outside I called Baby Girl as she was really small and I didn't want to get too attached as one of my fixed ferals had just been killed on the road. I brought her in when I found her hiding in a window well and thought she had been hurt. She had kittens that night (had no idea she was pregnant) and she has now been in for 4 years. She has no idea that her name at the vet is Jasmine and comes every time I call my granddaughter my beautiful baby girl.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I've got one, who's supposed name is Midnight...
But I always called her "Pretty Girl" at work, 
so that's what she responds to, since I brought her home! 
She's slowly learning that "Bright Eyes" also means her!


----------



## Mikayla

That's sweet. 
I'm second guessing my naming her a new name as I'm still hoping to find them homes and it could be even more confusing to her as they would probably call her something else again. I've made new posters saying that they're both female, vet checked and have first shots, hoping that will help. I am madly in love with them but have 4 cats in the house and 2 in the garage apt that I try to spend at least 2 hours a day with as well as all the porch kitties. If I can't find any really good homes then I will probably be keeping them as there is not any no kill shelters or rescue programs around here.


----------



## Mikayla

Sharon, I just really took your name in. You have 10 cats and 2 dogs!! That' s so great! How do you give everyone enough attention? That is my main concern with keeping the babies, that I won't be able to give everyone enough. We lost our golden boy this morning to cancer and I know our other dog is going to need a lot more attention as they have been inseperable for almost 10 years. If you have any words of wisdom please share?


----------



## Heather72754

So sorry you lost your boy, that is so hard to get through. At least caring for these needy little ones will be good therapy for you in the days to come. atback


----------



## spirite

Oh no, I'm so sorry about your boy.  

As for Torti Tu/Gretel, you could be like the people who have show cats with 8 different names, but then they actually have a pet name at home.


----------



## Mikayla

Thank you. It was so fast. We found out on May 21st and we made the decision yesterday. Jax was a gentle giant, 95 lbs of love and never a grumpy moment in almost 10 years.There isn't a cat that's been through this house, except the new babies, since we got him who hasn't fallen asleep either on or beside him.
You're right, caring for the kittens is helping.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mikayla, 
I'm so sorry about your "Golden Boy"...
It hurts, I know...been there...

My cats are all indoor only, all are rescues or strays, all spayed or neutered, and veted!

Same story on my two dogs...
Border Collie was found by bird hunters, with her two sisters, in the middle of nowhere, the puppies had been dumped.
The Pit Bull, was left behind, when her people, just up and moved...
The neighbor realized something was wrong, when the dog was just left outside in the cold, for a week...no food, no water...

My BC was raised by Cats! So she thinks she's part cat!
The Pittie, I added two years ago, I did have some concerns, as to how she'd be with the cats...
I worked her with a leash around the cats and when we weren't home, she had the bedroom to herself. 
It didn't take her long to realize that the cats were part of her extended "family"!
Everyone gets along great.

My cats have figured out some kind of "Time Share" thing, that works for all of us!
I have had three cats trying to share my lap at the same time, and I never have to worry about rolling out of bed, because I have built in "Cat stops"!

It's really not much harder sharing time with everyone, than it would be with your original four...
So if you do end keeping the babies, it can definitely work!

Do slow introductions with your originals...
Although, if the babies have a clean bill of health, the intro's could be shortened, as they'll have each other to play with and chase, so they won't be bugging the elders so much! 
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla

Thank you for sharing the stories of your babies with me. 
Ours now consist of an 11.5 year old GS/Dobie mix who thinks she's a puppy, and 6 cats, all spayed/neutered and vetted. They are all indoor/outdoor but are only allowed out in the cat fence enclosed back yard.
Mikayla, 7.5 ,my first feral and her 6 year old son, Elijah, have lived in the apartment in our garage since shortly before his birth. Kipling,5, was an abandoned near death 6 month old when one of my neutered ferals brought him up to me on the porch, meowed, and left. Next we have Baby Girl, approximately 4 years and8 months and her daughter Lucy, the grumpiest cat alive, 4. Our youngest house cat, Robert Bennington, is one of Sunshine's kittens from last spring and came in this past November. He is constantly causing havoc with all the other cats and trying to dominate Kipling. Kip has always been accepting of new arrivals but now growls at the new kittens through the screen door on their room. I feel Bennington has a lot to do with Kipling' change in attitude.


----------



## Mikayla

Bennington is a cuddlebug and a great cat.. He just has boundless energy and would like to run the entire house, humans included.
I don't think Kipple would ever hurt the kittens but all that growling worries me.
Ps. Love the term "cat stops". I, too, need never worry about falling ou of bed.


----------



## spirite

Uh oh. I hope Bennington doesn't stress Kipling too much! He's still a kitten, so hopefully he'll work off all that kitten energy in the next few months!


----------



## Mikayla

I think he will, Spirite. I've just never seen so much energy. I'm sure he and Kipling will sort it out. Kip has idiopathic cystitis as well as a history of crystals and stress is a big trigger for him so have been giving him lots of extra cuddles and time outside as well as keeping a close eye on him.


----------

